# Pond Snails!!!!!



## Haseo (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a pond snail problem, and I don't know how to get rid of them. So I was just wondering how everyone else handles this problem?


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I actually like my pond snails, but a couple solutions are: 1) Place a veggie in your tank and in 2-24 hours it will be covered in snails. Take that veggie and dispose. 2)Squish them as you see them. 3). Snails and Salt don't mix, add in some aquarium salt and they will quickly die, (do this only if you have no plants in your tank).


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

You can put a slice of cucumber in a very clean jar or cup at night and first thing in the morning take it out and there should be lots of snails in it.


----------



## Haseo (Mar 24, 2012)

ZergyMonster said:


> I actually like my pond snails, but a couple solutions are: 1) Place a veggie in your tank and in 2-24 hours it will be covered in snails. Take that veggie and dispose. 2)Squish them as you see them. 3). Snails and Salt don't mix, add in some aquarium salt and they will quickly die, (do this only if you have no plants in your tank).


I guess they really don't hurt much, but I was worried because they came from the plants i bought. So I just don't feel comfortable with them in the tank if you get what i mean... Ill try the veggie trick and see how that does thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

I still have my pond snail problem! They really don't go away! But I usually vacuum a ton of them in my water changes and I feed less flakes so that the snails can't overpopulate. This summer, I had a 10 gallon lying in the garage so I got all the fish in there for a little bit and did a 100% clean and even dried out some of the gravel (not all to preserve my bio-bacteria) and put everything back. I never saw snails for weeks until I saw 1. Then another. And they were there once again. They are pretty tough I must say.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I was able to kill the majority of my ramshorn snails but it's that unseen egg clutch that brings them back, just be diligent and squish them as you see them and eventually they will disappear.


----------



## Haseo (Mar 24, 2012)

I washed all the plants off before i put them in the tank. I didn't see any snails for days then one morning i woke up they were everywhere!!!!!!!


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

you could go to petco or fish store and buy 2 or 3 assasin snails,they will eat all of your pond snails , ramshorn snails or trumpet snails, assasins breed slower than the other snails and only eat meaty foods, so after all the other snails are dead u can starve the assasins and they will die off or u can take them out and return them to fish store or sell them, or u could get a loach fish,they will eat all your snails,every last one of them,or u can put a penny in your tank,it must be a penny made before 1980 or so,they have a good copper content in them and after a few days all ur snails will be dead


----------



## Haseo (Mar 24, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> you could go to petco or fish store and buy 2 or 3 assasin snails,they will eat all of your pond snails , ramshorn snails or trumpet snails, assasins breed slower than the other snails and only eat meaty foods, so after all the other snails are dead u can starve the assasins and they will die off or u can take them out and return them to fish store or sell them, or u could get a loach fish,they will eat all your snails,every last one of them,or u can put a penny in your tank,it must be a penny made before 1980 or so,they have a good copper content in them and after a few days all ur snails will be dead


lol your a professional snail killer it seems


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Assassin snails can be quite effective in eliminating a pest population, however, you need to NOT overfeed the fish in the tank because most assassin snails will prefer meaty fish food to snails (kind of like how we crave salty bad-for-you food). 
Loaches can grow pretty big thereby outgrowing the tank. 
Puffer fish LOVE snails but then you would have to have a breeding tank of the snails in order to feed the puffers. 

You cold collect them out with the cucumber and then offer them to a pet store who has puffer fish/loaches/assassins or on craigslist for someone with the same. Usually these people will have their own population of feeder snails but who knows...

Oh, eta- I have one pond snail left in my tank. I thought they were all gone for like 2 months and one day vacuuming the gravel I found it alive. It has not laid eggs and it seems to be pretty healthy so I've been TRYING to feed it and entice it to lay eggs lol. I think they're beneficial in planted tanks to clean up the dead/dying matter and contrary to popular belief they do not eat healthy plants. Since they're so light they can clean up leaves that heavier snails like nerites can't and they also clean the protein off the surface of the water. I think controlling a small population would be better than killing then all


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

Haseo said:


> lol your a professional snail killer it seems


LOL exactly my thoughts. 

Does the veggie trick work for ramshorn snails as well?


----------



## Haseo (Mar 24, 2012)

If i just leave them alone, and say if I put a mystery snail in the tank, would that be a problem?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Your problem would be bioload. The snails would be peaceful but pond and mystery snails have high bioload and combined it would become a problem unless you increase filtration and water changes.


----------



## Haseo (Mar 24, 2012)

Sounds like a headache to me  Guess the little pond snails gotta go!!!!!!


----------

